# my baby b&w wont eat



## kellenw (Jul 6, 2010)

A couple weeks ago I bought a baby b&w tegu and since I have had him he is very skittish and has not eaten at all!!! I assume he or she has drinkin water cause its alive. I have only bothered it once because I changed its water and it buried under the water dish and has hated me ever since. It has a really nice hide and water dish basking area uvb lamp heat pad like 400$ in equiptment humidity is always between 50&70 in a 40 gallon tank. He is about 14 inches long if that he tail whips whenever I put my hand in the tank even when its nowhere near it. I have tried hard boiled eggs ground turkey crickets meal worms and he won't touch anything everything just sits and wastes away  please please any info would be helpful. Also he looks perfectly healthy. Has all toes full tail I can't understand why he won't eat


----------



## tora (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it out and about at all? Since you got it a few weeks ago it might be an import, and his seasons might be messed up. He may or may not be in a sort of hibernation mode.


----------



## kellenw (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok I hope so and no he is barely out and about I'm kucky if I see him out of his tank once a day. And he also makes a door out of his bedding to block his hide


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jul 7, 2010)

sounds like he is hibernating to me, considering they block off their hides during their hibernation cycle. In the wild.


----------



## juda (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm having the same issue.


----------



## Realitynh (Dec 6, 2011)

Seeing that it's a b&w, I would definitely assume it's attempting to hibernate. I would simply leave fresh water available for it & if u don't see it, don't worry. I haven't seen mine for a week now. After a few weeks, take the water away. You'll see it again ) I only had mine for 5 days too! If u continue seeing it, offer food (outta the cage) and don't worry if it doesn't take, it won't starve itself.


----------



## james.w (Dec 6, 2011)

Do not take the water away.


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah...hibernation.

And never, never, never take the water away. Your tegu could come out from time to time (even if you don't see it) and need water.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 6, 2011)

Leave water and offer food he knows what he wants. Don't feel bad if he hibernates my red went into hibernation 2 weeks after I got her. Where did you get him from?


----------



## Realitynh (Dec 6, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> Yeah...hibernation.
> 
> And never, never, never take the water away. Your tegu could come out from time to time (even if you don't see it) and need water.



Good to know, I was told otherwise. Thanx.


----------



## Tegasaurus (Dec 6, 2011)

kellenw said:


> A couple weeks ago I bought a baby b&w tegu and since I have had him he is very skittish and has not eaten at all!!! I assume he or she has drinkin water cause its alive. I have only bothered it once because I changed its water and it buried under the water dish and has hated me ever since. It has a really nice hide and water dish basking area uvb lamp heat pad like 400$ in equiptment humidity is always between 50&70 in a 40 gallon tank. He is about 14 inches long if that he tail whips whenever I put my hand in the tank even when its nowhere near it. I have tried hard boiled eggs ground turkey crickets meal worms and he won't touch anything everything just sits and wastes away  please please any info would be helpful. Also he looks perfectly healthy. Has all toes full tail I can't understand why he won't eat



Hello kellenw..What is the surface temp, not ambiant temp, of the basking area? It should be between 100-105 degrees F. If your temps are good, I would say he is not eating because he is a baby in a new environment. I think the best thing to do is once a day, leave a plate of food in the tank. Do not go near the tank at all for a few hours. Then go check. He may start coming out to eat and then go right back to hiding. I realize that you may end up wasting a lot of food. However, it would be worth it if he starts eating. I wish you luck.

Rob


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Dec 6, 2011)

hibernation and i had the same problem with my tegu but i am not breeding tegus so i woke him up from hibernation considering i had just got him


----------



## james.w (Dec 6, 2011)

This post is over a year old.


----------



## Realitynh (Dec 7, 2011)

james.w said:


> This post is over a year old.



LMAO, oops! 


monstruo-the-tegu said:


> hibernation and i had the same problem with my tegu but i am not breeding tegus so i woke him up from hibernation considering i had just got him



You did?


----------



## Tegasaurus (Dec 8, 2011)

james.w said:


> This post is over a year old.



lol.. Well,, I hope the tegu has eaten by now


----------

